# George Bush...in Halifax?



## winchable (24 Nov 2004)

Well I didn't believe it at first, apparently in recognition of the flights that were diverted here and the people who stayed.
Of course, with 5 universities and 40,000 students in Halifax I'm sure the rallies are going to be a sight.

http://www.cbc.ca/story/canada/national/2004/11/24/Bush-Halifax_041124.html

Halifax prepares for George Bush visit
Last Updated Wed, 24 Nov 2004 20:32:15 EST 
HALIFAX - U.S. President George W. Bush is expected to visit Halifax next week on his two-day Canadian tour, thanking Atlantic Canadian residents for helping stranded American passengers following the Sept. 11 attacks. 
Bush will make his first official state visit to Canada Nov. 30 and Dec. 1, but up to now he was expected to travel only to Ottawa. 

Details of his itinerary are expected to be confirmed by White House officials on Thursday. 

Nova Scotia Premier John Hamm says provincial officials have been told to prepare for Bush's arrival. 

"The whole symbolic nature of Mr. Bush's visit is good. We traditionally have been friends with the Americans and from time to time that relationship has been strained," he said. "I think this is an opportunity for us to re-establish a firm friendship with our neighbours to the south." 

Forty-four U.S.-bound planes were diverted to the Halifax airport after the 2001 terrorist attacks. About 8,000 stranded passengers stayed in hotels, community centres and the homes of local residents until the planes were allowed to continue on their journeys. 

Federal Fisheries Minister Geoff Regan says he expects Nova Scotians will extend a "gracious" welcome to the president. He doesn't expect widespread protests. 

Anti-war groups are hoping to gather 20,000 protesters in Ottawa during Bush's visit to protest the American occupation of Iraq. 

Written by CBC News Online staff


----------



## Goober (25 Nov 2004)

Isn't he just going to give a speach from the airport, then fly on to Washington?


----------



## winchable (25 Nov 2004)

D'know,
But I would expect wherever he is there's going to be a large crowd both cheering and jeering.

I don't know much about it to be honest, it just caught my eye on Global news.
I know the "Halifax Peace Coalation" is planning on indicting him on War Crimes...somehow.


----------



## Goober (25 Nov 2004)

I thought I heard a blip on the news he will just be in the airport, unless it was a sarcastic comment by the newscaster. I don't know.

Heh I remember the Halifax Peace Coalition were at the Scott Taylor presentation at Kings. The girl introducing him seemed abnormally excited and slightly disheveled. Would be comical to see what they have planned.


----------



## winchable (25 Nov 2004)

I know I'm going to the war crimes trial to have a good laugh anyway, if it's not raining, or cold.

You were right about him only going to the Airport though, this seems to be the consensus I've heard.

Bloody peace coalation.
Last year I was on my way to get something eat on base in my uniform and one of them handed me a pamphlet and said "What's an intelligent university student doing in a warmachine?"

And people wonder why I'm leaving!!


----------



## Bograt (25 Nov 2004)

LOL Che.

I needed a giggle this afternoon.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Nov 2004)

On a related note, I think it's a damn shame that our Parliament was unable to receive and address from the President of the United States of America due to fears of heckling.  Despite what some may think of the current president, the address should be seen as symbolic of the ties between our two countries.  The fact that we let a few party-poopers ruined it and forced that address to some sort of private dinner does not reflect well on our politicians.

If I was in charge, the address would have gone through in good order, with me enforcing things with the Mace.  ^-^


----------



## Fishbone Jones (25 Nov 2004)

I like the idea of three or four guys standing behind them with bamboo rods. As they open their mouths, a whack on top of the head. "Eyes front asshole, and shut your piehole!" ;D


----------



## Bograt (25 Nov 2004)

Typical grumbling on the Newfoundland call in shows today. The local intelligentsia are please POTUS is coming to Atlantic Canada, but they are upset he isn't coming to the Rock.  :

Do you think there is an address at the White House where I could send a bag cod toungues and a jar of bake apples?


----------



## JBP (25 Nov 2004)

I do agree also it's a shame that he couldn't come to Ottawa which would have been proper. I may have some "anti-American" sentiments etc etc... But I agree that for better or worse no matter what decisions are made in the next while (trade/economics, BMD) our two nations will stand as allies and be together no matter what. It would only serve the better interests of all Canadians if he could be accepted at our nations' actual capital!

I would commend Bush for going to the east coast and thanking them though, that's actually a nice sentiment.

As I read somewhere, apparently there won't be too much media coverage compare to usual when our PM meets Bush for talks. This is going to be a "down to business" and "cut and dry" setup and thier going to be seriously working things out apparently... 

We can only hope, wait and watch!

Joe


----------



## dutchie (25 Nov 2004)

He is actually going to Ottawa, but he's not addressing Parliament, unfortunately.


----------



## Big Foot (27 Nov 2004)

From my point of view, it seems a little dictatorial of Bush not to want to face the music. Dissent is one of the cornerstones of democracy, yet he just hopes it will go away. Put up or shut up, as the old saying goes. If he believes so strongly in democracy, its time he starts listening to those who don't agree with him.


----------



## a_majoor (27 Nov 2004)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> From my point of view, it seems a little dictatorial of Bush not to want to face the music. Dissent is one of the cornerstones of democracy, yet he just hopes it will go away. Put up or shut up, as the old saying goes. If he believes so strongly in democracy, its time he starts listening to those who don't agree with him.



He had Collin Powell as the most senior Cabinet minister for four years, so it is a little hard to see how the President dosn't put up with dissent. The President is being very polite and tactful with Canada; I can imagie the amount of forbearance it takes NOT to march into Parliament and hand Paul Martin an invoice marked "WW IV; for services rendered. Terms 2/10, net 30". I bet that would shut a few pie holes!


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 Nov 2004)

Bush already knows the tune by now, so he has no reason to face any music.  He seems to enjoy crowds which more closely approximate "average" citizens, so to go down east in recognition of hospitality makes perfect sense.


----------



## sgt_mandal (27 Nov 2004)

Changing the subject a little here, but it's about time he came up here and gave us a visit.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Nov 2004)

> Changing the subject a little here, but it's about time he came up here and gave us a visit.


Why? He does not owe us anything. Why come to a country where most of its citizens have no respect for you whether right or wrong?


----------



## jswift872 (28 Nov 2004)

i seen on the news this morning that the security measures for his visit to Halifax are going to be huge. They basically said the streets around Pier 21 are going to be locked down, riot control officers will have a huge presence. At least that's what they said this morning anyway. You guys know if this is in fact going to happen?


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Nov 2004)

If anyone involved in the security knew anything more than what is given to the media and disclosed it, .....he wouldn't be involved in the security for much longer.
I doubt anyone here could[or would] answer that question.


----------



## jswift872 (28 Nov 2004)

I never really thought of it in the manner, but it does make sense, tahnks Brucel.


----------



## sgt_mandal (28 Nov 2004)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> > Changing the subject a little here, but it's about time he came up here and gave us a visit.
> 
> 
> Why? He does not owe us anything. Why come to a country where most of its citizens have no respect for you whether right or wrong?


I guess so, but this could be his chance to redeam himself somehow. Maybe he might say something to us that he's been telling to all his supporters that would make sence to whats happning aroud the world involving the US. You never know, anything can happen.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (28 Nov 2004)

Why would he need to redeem himself? to do so would be admitting he is wrong to the international community, can you not see how countries like France would react or terrorist bodies like AQ? I am not a Bush fan but I think he believes he is acting in the best interest of the American people. Thats all that should matter to him and the US.


----------



## pbi (28 Nov 2004)

The sooner we get our fences mended with the US the better, IMHO. To me "fence mending" does not equate to a**-kissing": it means re-establish the mature, calm relations based on mutual respect that we need to have. As opposed to the inane and embarassing behaviour encouraged by the last PM, and the mud-slinging and mouth-foaming indulged in by a number of the more right-wing pundits in the US (combined with vague and menacing rumblings from the US Govt that Canada was somehow becoming a "Mexico North".
IMHO we do far better together than we do apart, domestically and in foreign policy. To be a friend does not IMHO mean to be a mindless lackey of whatever US policy comes down the pipe, but it does mean toning down mindless, knee-jerk anti-Americanism and that particularly sickening brand of Canadian moral sanctimony we like to engage in from time to time. Cheers.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (28 Nov 2004)

Quote from Ex-Dragoon,
Why would he need to redeem himself? to do so would be admitting he is wrong to the international community, can you not see how countries like France would react or terrorist bodies like AQ? I am not a Bush fan but I think he believes he is acting in the best interest of the American people. Thats all that should matter to him and the US.


....and that my friends is how someone with class disagree's about another countries head of state.
Thank you, Ex.


----------



## Slim (28 Nov 2004)

With people like Caroline Parish to great him no wonder he hasn't before this.

To bad the govt. can't take people like that and sort them out. Do what's right for the country for a change instead of listening to false peace pleas from the baby pseudo-anarchists and weak sisters we have in this over-spoiled country of ours.

Churchill Said it best when he said that the best argument against democracy is a five minute converstation with the average voter.

On another note my brother-in-law is a supply teacher in a public school in Moosanee. In speaking with my mum on the phone tonight she has told me that one of his students (female _native Canadian_) stood up and punched him in the face during class. She got suspended for a day or two and the principle asked if he (my brother-in-law) would be pressing charges?! What a realistic punishmnet that would be...NOT

Times are sure changing...I don't think I would make it as a teacher. Because if some little sh*t did that to me... :blotto:

Anyway.

Slim


----------



## bubba (29 Nov 2004)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> Bush already knows the tune by now, so he has no reason to face any music.   He seems to enjoy crowds which more closely approximate "average" citizens, so to go down east in recognition of hospitality makes perfect sense.
> [hey brad would you mind explainin in  more detail what you mean by "average"citizens.thanks  bubba/quote]


----------



## Inch (29 Nov 2004)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> If anyone involved in the security knew anything more than what is given to the media and disclosed it, .....he wouldn't be involved in the security for much longer.
> I doubt anyone here could[or would] answer that question.



I'm not involved in security and as Bruce stated, I wouldn't be talking if I was. Just thought I'd point out to all you pilot types, amateur and professional, to check the NOTAMs for CYHZ Halifax Int'l for the 1st of Dec.

They've turned the entire Halifax region into restricted airspace, only military and police are permitted to fly in the airspace. Funny how someone higher up in Shearwater decided that training flights weren't included in the military exception and my first flight is likely to be cancelled. That's a little overboard if you ask me, but what do I know?

Cheers


----------



## jswift872 (29 Nov 2004)

Inch said:
			
		

> I'm not involved in security and as Bruce stated, I wouldn't be talking if I was. Just thought I'd point out to all you pilot types, amateur and professional, to check the NOTAMs for CYHZ Halifax Int'l for the 1st of Dec.
> 
> They've turned the entire Halifax region into restricted airspace, only military and police are permitted to fly in the airspace. Funny how someone higher up in Shearwater decided that training flights weren't included in the military exception and my first flight is likely to be cancelled. That's a little overboard if you ask me, but what do I know?
> 
> Cheers



that really is messed up man, I can only imagine what the streets of Halifax and Ottawa are going to be like when Mr. Bush arrives.


----------



## Brad Sallows (29 Nov 2004)

>[hey brad would you mind explainin in  more detail what you mean by "average"citizens.thanks  bubba]

People whose lives don't revolve around political power conspiracies.


----------



## rifleman (30 Nov 2004)

People who don't disagree


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (30 Nov 2004)

Big Foot said:
			
		

> From my point of view, it seems a little dictatorial of Bush not to want to face the music. Dissent is one of the cornerstones of democracy, yet he just hopes it will go away. Put up or shut up, as the old saying goes. If he believes so strongly in democracy, its time he starts listening to those who don't agree with him.



Um yeah, but it's among _his_ constituents (i.e., Americans) not Canadians: last I checked the President of the United States is not answerable to Canadians (regardless of how strong their anti-American bigotry).  "Dissent" of foreigners craving a still target has nothing to do with "democracy!"


----------



## winchable (30 Nov 2004)

Sorry major I don't buy it, countries as large and powerful as the US have no excuse using a childish argument such as that....
"Well France is doing it."

Does anyone think the protestors are actually going to phase this man??? Not bloody likely folks.
5000 10000 c'mon he's the p.o.t.u.s.


----------



## Slim (30 Nov 2004)

Has anyone really stopped to think what would be going on in the world today if the US didn't step in and do the odd bit of policing!?


----------



## FastEddy (1 Dec 2004)

S_Baker said:
			
		

> Not to change the subject, but I am waiting to hear from France for the debacles in the Ivory Coast, Ruwanda, Laos, Cambodia,Vietnam, and its colonial past, etc   and for the "OIL FOR FOOD SCANDAL."   I think "they" owe us (the world community) an explanation on how they could be so compliciite with SADDAM.     :'(



Yes that would be very interesting, IF IT WAS FORTHCOMING. Also their interference and adgitation here in Quebec.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (1 Dec 2004)

Was on Spring Garden last night when the circus went down protesting GWBs visit today and I was asked to join the protest. _First mistake_:
Some student in bad need of acutane asked if I wanted to join, I said sorry I was in no way, shape or form interested. He persisted. _Second mistake_:
He asked if I agreed with Bush's policies and I said nope. I confused him. He stated that if i did not agree with GWB then it should be my duty to protest his visit. _Third mistake._
I answered him much like I did Mandal's statement above that it was not up to me whether I agreed with Bush or not what mattered was the American people did and thats all that should count. I told him while he and his friends had the right to protest it was because people like GWB don't back down to Osama, Al Z etc. He then went on the offensive sputering how we had nothing to worry about Canada being attacked by anyone because we lived next door to the USA and they would protect us. I looked at him in the eye and said "Think about what you just said and think about if this protest really makes sense or is doing anyone much good" 
Then Timothy's called my name for a coffee and I walked off.


----------



## Goober (1 Dec 2004)

I thought Bush's speach was very impressive today. I especially like how he used Mackenzie Kings words to basically support the war in Iraq and the war on terror. I think Mr Martin had a great speach too, both really drove home that no matter what differences of opinion we may have, were friends. I think more than a few Canadians should remember this.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (1 Dec 2004)

Ive always been friendly toward americans.Ive never been friendly towards President Bush.


----------



## CallOfDuty (1 Dec 2004)

I almost DIED today when I was watching G.W.B.'s speech at pier 21 and he made reference to back when he was first elected in 2000 and called Prime Minister Chretien " Jean Poutine"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOLLOLOLOL
CHeers


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2004)

Sherwood,

I agree 100% about your thoughts on France. They weasel around behind everyone's back cutting deals where they shouldn't. When it looks like they're about to get the spotlight put on them, out comes the anti US card. Gets all the press and the demonstration nit wits riled and takes over the front page. Magicians call it misdirection. "Watch here (while I do this there)". Their wine isn't even that good and they don't shave their armpits either.


----------



## Slim (4 Dec 2004)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Sherwood,
> 
> I agree 100% about your thoughts on France.



And here I was beinning to think that I was the only one who thought the French Govt. were a pack of double-dealing criminals! Nice to know I'm amoung friends.

Slim


----------



## Spr.Earl (4 Dec 2004)

Slim said:
			
		

> And here I was beinning to think that I was the only one who thought the French Govt. were a pack of double-dealing criminals! Nice to know I'm amoung friends.
> 
> Slim


Slim,why do you think Brits have always had an argument with them and mistrusted them for over the last 200 to 300 yrs.


----------

